# iframe ohne Horizontalen balken



## michback (25. November 2005)

Hallo ich möchten mittels eines iframes einen Seite einbinden. Das Problem ist das sobald der vertikale balken benötigt wird ist der horizotale balken auch da. 

ich habe das Forum schon durchsuch und einige css und html tips gefunden leider geht nichts davon.



overflow:hidden;
und die geladene Seite ist kleiner.

Hauptseite

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html style="overflow-x:hidden;">
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
  overflow:hidden;
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}



-->
</style>

</head>

<body>
<div align="center"></div>
<table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
    <td><div align="center"><table width="900"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
      <tr>
        <td width="5" bgcolor="#85000D">&nbsp;</td>
        <td bgcolor="#85000D"><div align="center"><img src="bild/banner.jpg" width="100%" height="100"></div></td>
        <td width="5" bgcolor="#85000D">&nbsp;</td>
      </tr>
    </table></div></td>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
    <td>    <div align="center">
      <table width="900" height="400"  border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
        <tr bgcolor="#85000D">
          <td width="135" height="20">&nbsp;</td>
          <td height="20">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
        <tr>
          <td width="135" height="360" bgcolor="#BF0000">&nbsp;</td>
          <td align="left" valign="top"><table width="100%"  border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
            <tr>
              <td width="5">&nbsp;</td>
              <td align="left" valign="top"><iframe src="groeba.html" style="overflow:hidden; border:0px #FFFFFF none; name="Feuerwehr Gr&ouml;ba" scrolling="auto" frameborder="0" align=aus marginheight="0px" marginwidth="0px" height="360" width="760"></iframe></td>
              </tr>
          </table></td>
        </tr>
        <tr bgcolor="#C0C0C0">
          <td height="20">&nbsp;</td>
          <td height="20">&nbsp;</td>
        </tr>
      </table>
    </div></td>
    <td width="10">&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
    <td>&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
</table>
<div align="center"></div>
</body>
</html>
```

Eingebundene Seite


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN"
"http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<title>Unbenanntes Dokument</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<style type="text/css">
<!--
body {
   overflow: hidden;
	margin-left: 0px;
	margin-top: 0px;
	margin-right: 0px;
	margin-bottom: 0px;
}
-->
</style></head>

<body>
<table width="750" height="360" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td align="left" valign="top"><p>dfgf</p>
    <p>hg</p>
    <p>dg</p>
    <p>df</p>
    <p>g</p>
    <p>dfhg</p>
    <p>d</p>
    <p>gh</p>
    <p>dh</p>
    <p>rs</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>r</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>rdhj</p>
    <p>rd</p>
    <p>hj</p>
    <p>dr</p>
    <p>hrs</p>
    <p>hz</p>
    <p>fdr</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>rhj</p>
    <p>r</p>
    <p>hz</p>
    <p>r</p>
    <p>hdf</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>df</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>drh</p>
    <p>frs</p>
    <p>dh</p>
    <p>d</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>drh</p>
    <p>df</p>
    <p>h</p>
    <p>df</p>
    <p>hd</p>
    <p>fh</p>
    <p>d</p>
    <p>hd</p>
    <p>hd</p>
    <p>&nbsp;</p></td>
  </tr>
</table>

</body>
</html>

danke schon mal

//Ich kann es leider nicht wie gewohnt mit php machen da es eine Auftragsarbeit ist und auf dem Server nur html verfügbar ist also kein Skriptsprachen
```


----------



## Maik (25. November 2005)

Das Thema / Problem wurde hier im HTML-Forum schon öfters besprochen und gelöst.

 _Horizontale Scrollbar_ oder _Horizontale Scrollbar im iFrame_.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. November 2005)

Maik hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Thema / Problem wurde hier im HTML-Forum schon öfters besprochen und gelöst.
> 
> _Horizontale Scrollbar_ oder _Horizontale Scrollbar im iFrame_.


Und daher: ..:closed:..


----------

